# 5 days late, negative test, and severe period symptoms without blood! Thoughts?



## SWGHD (Apr 29, 2014)

I more or less state it in the title, I'm new on here, and lately this has been throwing me for a loop. I will run to the washroom thinking it is my period, and nothing! I have been relaxed lately so nothing new there, my breasts have swollen hugely and if I graze them it hurts. I haven't ever had them be quite that bad, so I'm wondering if it is just a random flood of hormones going on.

I have irregular periods so the lateness is not abnormal, however usually as soon as i get symptoms I can predict it accurately. I have had these symptoms for more than a week and my breasts just keep swelling and getting more sore. Other than that, and the cramping, I feel relatively normal.

So, any thoughts or pieces of advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Have you retested?


----------

